
This Cat Does Not Exist - ChrisArchitect
https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/
======
mabbo
I think this might be a well-done satire showcasing the pitfalls of having
insufficient training data. It's magnificent. Half the cats are adorable and
half are, I believe, creatures from "The Thing".

~~~
jetrink
They look like Star Trek transporter accidents.

~~~
porphyrogene
That could mean a lot of things. Are you saying that they look dead, fused
with another cat, drastically younger, attacked by an interdimensional
monster, cloned or are the evil alternate reality version of themselves?

~~~
tyingq
Fused with a human in some cases, so very much like "The Fly" sometimes:
[https://imgur.com/a/usixtLS](https://imgur.com/a/usixtLS)

------
nic_wilson
... and thank God it doesn't. Just look at this poor fella!

[https://imgur.com/a/IBudXk6](https://imgur.com/a/IBudXk6)

~~~
Liquix
Did it automatically generate that "caption" because it learns from
lolcats/cat memes? Fascinating!

~~~
booleandilemma
This reminds me of the movie Annihilation, it’s like it’s blindly mimicking
something without knowing what it’s doing.

So weird!

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
> it’s like it’s blindly mimicking something without knowing what it’s doing

If it's not, that should be the definition for machine learning.

------
distantsounds
Cute idea, but about half of these have given me very weird/unrealistic
results. For instance this[1] one which, while amusing as hell, isn't exactly
convincing.

[https://i.imgur.com/g5bHmH6.png](https://i.imgur.com/g5bHmH6.png)

~~~
gotocake
Fun fact, the toroidal cat is actually a stable gravitational configuration
along with a spheroid. There are upper and lower bounds on angular momentum
and mass of course, but within those bounds you can have a toroidal cat
orbiting its primary!

Wait, what’s a cat again?

~~~
derefr
Complete tangent, but I’ve always wanted to ask someone else who thinks about
toroidal gravitational physics: in the center of a toroidal cat (planet) of
sufficient mass, does gravity “cancel out”, or are you instead being “pulled
apart” in every direction at once, as if on a medieval rack?

~~~
wswope
Cancels out. To pull something apart, there would have to be a gravitational
gradient, meaning the object would have to be pretty huge relative to the
toroid.

~~~
gabriel34
AKA Spaghettification

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghettification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghettification)

------
ovi256
Someone download a bunch of corporate ppt slides from slideshare and train a
model suitable for thisslidedoesnotexist.com.

I think we've seen what these latest gen GANs can do with natural images, so
why not try a novel application ?

They can do something to imitate text in images, so there's reason to think
ppt slides should work.

~~~
phaedrus
I was about to comment that this sort of thing would be a great source of
"stock" pictures for powerpoint presentations; pick a theme (subject) and
hand-pick the good ones.

------
buboard
Also this airbnb doesnt exist
[https://thisairbnbdoesnotexist.com/](https://thisairbnbdoesnotexist.com/)

and these recordings dont really exist [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llG-
jQf8IBk&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llG-
jQf8IBk&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
Findus23
And these Stack Overflow/Exchange questions don’t exist:

[https://se-simulator.lw1.at/](https://se-simulator.lw1.at/)

Disclaimer: Fun useless side project by me (And contains no machine learning,
but just plain Markov chains)

~~~
valerij
you have no idea how similar this is to SO's moderation queue content

------
npstr
Personally, I'm excited for
[https://thisjavascriptframeworkdoesnotexist.com](https://thisjavascriptframeworkdoesnotexist.com)

~~~
Avamander
I'm really exited for
[https://thiswebsitedoesnotexist.com](https://thiswebsitedoesnotexist.com)

~~~
dugluak
You don't need to wait. That site does not exist until someone books
thiswebsitedoesnotexist.com domain.

~~~
ksangeelee

      Domain Name: THISWEBSITEDOESNOTEXIST.COM
      Creation Date: 2005-08-26-T19:04:47Z
      Updated Date: 2018-08-23-T01:12:14Z
      Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2019-08-26
    

And I'm pleased to say that (as I write this, at least) the registrant has
done exactly what I had intended to do with it.

------
ihuman
Looks like there were some memes with watermarks in the training data
[https://i.imgur.com/iMOSUog.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/iMOSUog.jpg)

~~~
LeifCarrotson
That's a caption, not a watermark. This one has a watermark, and was clearly
taken from that popular vendor of stock images, shuttersrstsck:

[https://i.imgur.com/Nytlb16.png](https://i.imgur.com/Nytlb16.png)

Raises some questions about what is able to be copyrighted vs. derived works
if the generated image was produced by this algorithm and doesn't actually
exist in Shutterstock's (excuse me, Shuttersrstsck's) database.

~~~
ihuman
I was referring to the gray bar with text on the bottom. Its supposed to have
the URL for the website rehosting image, like the bottom white bar in the
image you linked to.

------
snvzz
Half, if not more, are nightmare fuel.

~~~
PezzaDev
I didn't take me long to get this abomination
[https://imgur.com/a/gI8Vlla](https://imgur.com/a/gI8Vlla)

------
gwern
There's another one too:
[http://thesecatsdonotexist.com/](http://thesecatsdonotexist.com/)

~~~
ShhhImAtWork
You're absolutely sure none of these exist? This look way too real:
[https://imgur.com/a/aQYjeL6](https://imgur.com/a/aQYjeL6)

~~~
jcims
Or this one!
[https://d2ph5fj80uercy.cloudfront.net/01/cat1971.jpg](https://d2ph5fj80uercy.cloudfront.net/01/cat1971.jpg)

------
ChrisArchitect
funny take on This Person Does Not Exist and StyleGAN generation (related
post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144280))

------
tw1010
I still can't shake the feeling that most of these StyleGAN images are
cleverly overfitting and just showing the face of an already existing cat in
its training data. (But would love to be proven wrong!)

~~~
phaedrus
Back when I used to experiment with Markov chat simulators, this was a big
problem. Besides the disappointment of finding out a particularly clever
generated sentence was actually verbatim from the training set, there's also
"accidental sharing" and/or "plagarism" issues. Of course with text it's
pretty simple to code a check that output doesn't exactly match any known
inputs. Not sure how you'd do that with images; maybe some kind of image
hashing. (I wonder if you could use the neural network itself to assist in
that - i.e. hash the measured values at a lower-dimensioned layer of the
network rather than the raw image.)

~~~
gwern
Yes. For hysterical raisins, VGG-16 is usually used as the hash/space for the
nearest-neighbor lookups. Recent example of this is in the BigGAN appendix,
where you can see that despite the dog samples looking perfect, they are
nevertheless totally different from their closest neighbors in the ImageNet
training data and so can't be memorization.

------
herogreen
The website owner could use the time between two refresh by a given user to
assert the "weirdness" of a picture.

------
taesu
Curious, is cat more complex object than human's face for ML to be trained and
produced?

~~~
Andhurati
Might be that humans are not very good at recognizing differences between
cats.

~~~
andy_wrote
It would be interesting to see how realistic a cat thinks these are, maybe by
measuring brain activity or reactions. It's possible that a cat may not be
fooled by cats we think look real, or perhaps more interestingly, that a cat
is fooled by a not particularly good image.

Common cuckoos lay their eggs in other birds' nests. The chicks don't
necessarily look much like the host species to the human eye, but they can
fool their hosts along the correct dimensions to get food from them. It's an
interesting question to what degree ML algorithms trained on human dimensions
could be foiled by an animal whose brain has been wired for different
perceptions, or how feasible it is to train an ML algorithm on animal
perception, or if it's possible to make an algorithm that successfully fools,
say, both man and dog.

On the last point, for example: to make fake sounds that fool animals with
different hearing ranges, presumably you have to be able to output sounds
across the union of the ranges and train on sound data over the union of the
ranges.

(Note: I'm not a biologist, if someone more informed wants to correct me on
anything here you are welcome to do so.)

~~~
levesque
Starting a lab soon to investigate this. Brb, I'm going to gather feral cats.

------
linux2647
Two creatures in this picture:
[http://imgur.com/TDeLYwF](http://imgur.com/TDeLYwF)

One looks like a cat, the other...?

------
bitwize
Select the pistol, and then, select your cat.

[https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/05/26/the-unhorse](https://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2008/05/26/the-unhorse)

------
owens99
Can someone explain to me what I am looking at? :)

~~~
lkbm
Someone recently posted
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/) \--
which shows a random AI-generated human face.

This is a cat version, but it works out a lot worse. Some are fine, some are
terrible.

~~~
alistairSH
I think that's on purpose - the training data appears to be all results from
search for "cat pics"... captions and meme text and all.

------
ausbah
kinda funny how this GAN picked up the strong presence of cats within early
2010's memes, some of the resulting photos have remnants of the distinctive
white-on-black text from some of the training data

------
EnFinlay
Being reincarnated in a cat isn't always great.
[https://imgur.com/rHm8Nwv](https://imgur.com/rHm8Nwv)

------
mrbuttons454
I'm glad this doesn't exist.
[https://i.imgur.com/xrhRpAe.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/xrhRpAe.jpg)

------
age_bronze
Don't they? I feel like half the pictures are probably nearly identical to
some picture in the training data and the other half are distorted mess...

------
winrid
You bet it doesn't...

[http://imgur.com/gallery/1SkEEho](http://imgur.com/gallery/1SkEEho)

~~~
welly
Hey! It's my little Tiddles the cat!

------
sehugg
Human-cat hybrids: [https://imgur.com/a/mqBA8IM](https://imgur.com/a/mqBA8IM)

------
kawsper
This generates nightmare fuel:
[https://imgur.com/jw9OmFi](https://imgur.com/jw9OmFi)

------
colinthompson
Please do not change the training data for this....or at least keep this
version. These are the most amazing failure cases ever.

------
totheburroughs
If you want to see this more often, I made this Chrome Extension for fun:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/this-cat-does-
not-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/this-cat-does-not-
exist-n/pkbeecgdgbomcpbcdmmlkmaipbjhcjgb)

------
BucketSort
A while back I started to think about something like gan.tv (it's an owned
domain I see) for computer generated entertainment. This cat one and the
person one would be example channels. I assume we're going to get pretty
creative with how we use automated creativity in the near future.

------
willemojnr
Looks like taxidermy'd cats, lol.

------
capdotnet34
[https://imgur.com/a/1plpnyg](https://imgur.com/a/1plpnyg)

for some reason shutterstock showed up on the bottom of the preview image when
i posted it to my discord channel

------
max0563
For the sake of some of these cats I am happy that they don't exist.

------
capdotnet34
[https://imgur.com/a/1plpnyg](https://imgur.com/a/1plpnyg)

for some reason shutterstock showed up at the bottom of the discord image
preview XD

------
davidholdeman
On one reload, I got Grumpy Cat. The background was different from any image I
can find in a quick image search, but the cat was definitely Grumpy Cat. Does
that make the domain name a lie?

~~~
notablyconfused
I also had Grump Cat. Looks like their dataset was not large enough to avoid
overfitting.

------
Avshalom
meanwhile: This Pidgeon DOES exist
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigmy_Pouter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigmy_Pouter)

------
coleifer
Yikes I hope not. What is this eldritch abomination?

[https://i.imgur.com/xXZuQ5K.png](https://i.imgur.com/xXZuQ5K.png)

------
poorman
Well, at least after the human race is wiped out by AI, the fascination with
cats will still live on in the new sentient creatures dominating the planet.

------
asark
First person to create "thisdoesnotexistdoesnotexist.com" with some
appropriate functionality wins one Internet. And apparently several HNs.

------
gfrangakis
Dear god what have we done
[https://i.imgur.com/OanNO7W.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/OanNO7W.jpg)

------
samebreath
I.. don't get it. I imagine it's embarrassingly straightforward once I do, but
until then I'm lost. Could someone help me out?

~~~
outworlder
The missing piece for your brain algorithm must be:
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/)

------
rayalez
Jesus christ I sure hope it doesn't

[http://i.imgur.com/CuGMzhw.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/CuGMzhw.jpg)

------
golergka
I'm so sad I didn't screenshot the first image with "Shutterstock" written all
over it - this never happened again.

~~~
totheburroughs
If it makes you feel any better, I've seen with with a watermark too!

------
huling0
[http://notarealhuman.com/](http://notarealhuman.com/) has cats as well :)

------
pcstl
I love this, but it's a lot less uncanny than thispersondoesnotexist.com due
to the number of vaguely cat-like blobs it generates.

------
sacado2
There are frequent bugs where the cat face is at a weird place, so I'm glad
nature doesn't let such animals actually live.

------
JakeTyo
[https://imgur.com/a/xJDDsYi](https://imgur.com/a/xJDDsYi)

------
salla123
[https://ibb.co/x55vHwv](https://ibb.co/x55vHwv) Another failure sample

------
rimliu
The domain can as well be petsematary.com

~~~
muzani
I'm really tempted to register [http://petsematary.ai](http://petsematary.ai)
and link it to this, but it's a bit pricey for a prank.

------
ds0
Saw a cat with a bunch of garbled motivational poster text. Drove me over the
wall with laughter at work.

------
salla123
[https://ibb.co/x55vHwv](https://ibb.co/x55vHwv)

Failure sample

------
luxuryballs
at least not on this plane of reality it doesn’t, maybe one of the inner
circles of hell tho (yikes!)

------
whalabi
I'm curious now what would happen if you trained a model on 50% cat pics and
50% human pics

------
spacedog11
I clicked on the post expecting an article or a Github repo, but I was
surprised to find a cat.

------
charliesharding
This site made my morning. Wow such incredible technology! Machines are
learning too much

------
yeukhon
So are these from real cat photos.. or they are entirely made by AI? I am
confused...

------
S_A_P
Im curious what is generating the pictures? I want to play around with this
toolset.

------
tonyaube
It's only a matter of time before thisporndoesnotexist.com happens.

------
AnonymousRider
Holy Shit! I hope those DEFORMED cats don’t exist lest we put them down!

------
miguelmota
Great idea, poorly executed

------
usefulcat
Should be called "this cat was in transporter accident"

------
crooked-v
I wonder how well this'd work on screenshots of websites.

------
Raphmedia
This technology would be pretty cool for placeholder images.

------
nurettin
I'm waiting for "this alien does not exist".

------
forthispurpose
This actually looks a lot like failed taxidermy

------
xrd
The first five I reloaded were all cross-eyed.

------
Shinchy
Thank god! some of those were monsteras.

------
Paraesthetic
I have nightmares about these cats.

------
bitOnAWire
A reload page button would be nice..

------
runxel
Now this is getting out of hand!

------
aklemm
I found some horrific misses...

------
gekkonier
And if, it's on lsd.

------
davidhariri
Well I should hope not!

------
mleafer
Schrödinger’s cat?

------
Jenz
_Looks at cat_

 _Sees title_

«Obviously»

------
GIFtheory
ceci n'est pas une cat

------
heldrida
Coming next thispoodoesnotexist.com

~~~
egypturnash
Do you really want to gather the training data for this one?

~~~
benbristow
That'd be a bit of a poop job.

------
nautilus12
Quick, someone make a slack plugin for this!

------
amgin3
I certainly hope not, the first "cat" I was shown had a human face.

------
Aspos
ThisCarDoesNotExist or ThisDressDoesNotExist would be fun. Can see them
monetized nicely.

------
SlowRobotAhead
Ack. Almost every other made me say “I should hope not!”. A lot of deformed
kitties there, algorithm needs work.

